# Photoshop??



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

So Ive got photoshop here at work because Im TRYING (keyword trying) to build a new website for the store.. but im burnt out on doing **** for my work..

So if you have a really good pic of your dog and want me to mess with it, go ahead and post it up, and I'll see if i come up with anything. I played with one of Chino's pics from his pull and made my new siggy, but im not promising anything LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did you mean for your siggy to point down?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

go nuts


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Did you mean for your siggy to point down?


what do you mean point down?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Am I the only one seeing it pointed down rather that long ways? I mean nothing wrong if that how you wanted it lol, it just looks like it should be going across the page rather then having him pull twords the bottom with his name sidways...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

your sig is pointing down is what she was saying, did you do that on purpose. like the writeing and the whole pic


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Am I the only one seeing it pointed down rather that long ways? I mean nothing wrong if that how you wanted it lol, it just looks like it should be going across the page rather then having him pull twords the bottom with his name sidways...


oh snaaapp that's a GP error not mine hold up ill fix it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lmao ......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

better?????????


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no. still the same


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

how how about now


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looks great!











































no im jk its still the same.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FOR REAL??? It's still sideways????


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> looks great!
> 
> no im jk its still the same.


LMAO....u got u one! :rofl:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

it's regular now bro


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

still the same.... lol.
idk what your doing. but i dont think its right. lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> still the same.... lol.
> idk what your doing. but i dont think its right. lmao


nah man i didnt do anything but put an IMG code into my sig. i mean that type of **** is pretty fool proof and i know my way around a computer so this is making me MAD!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lmfao. is it just uploaded side ways on photobucket or what ever you use. stupid question i know....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok it should work now i deleted it off photobucket, rendered another copy of photoshop and uploaded that one, then copied the img to that into my siggy.... how about now?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont need to take your lip tyrone biggums LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its fixed!!!!

i gotta tell you something joe rogan.... i smoke rocks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! Nice job Oz.. lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can do my own photoshopping, but I always like to see what others can come up with as well. Lemme try and find you some untagged pics...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahaha i felt like being funny.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahahah lmao thats awesome oz


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

she's like "bring it MF!" hahahaha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you that really is an awesome picture


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol lindsay your doggie is next im trying to think of something clever


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

someone should burn photoshop and mail it to me.
give me that and an O of some dank and i wouldnt come out of the house for a week.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> someone should burn photoshop and mail it to me.
> give me that and an O of some dank and i wouldnt come out of the house for a week.


50 dollar safe bootleg copies, get em here! LOL JK JK


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gotta get in where ya fit in.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good times, LOL!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lindsay do you have that "gravity logo" in a bigger size? I have an idea for one of your pics


----------

